# Writing > Personal Poetry >  Ghost Story 1

## Pendragon

Ghost Story One

Who's that walking in the moonlight
Gliding down the dusty staircase
Her eyes like coals of fire
Raven hair blending with the night?
There's no sound to make her passing
In her skirts of smoke and vapor
But she's searching, ever searching
For that long lost boy--
She still walks Raynham Hall...

Pendragon 11/16/2019

----------


## Danik 2016

Enjoyed the poem, PD. Welcome back!

----------


## tailor STATELY

Enjoyed... looking forward to GS2.

Ta ! _(short for tarradiddle)_,
tailor

----------

